# Another New Member



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Just joined today....

Hello everybody 

Paul


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Hiya Paul
welcome mate !!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Get yourself to a meet soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys (and gals)

Planning to go the to kneesworth meet in April so looking forward to meeting so other members.

thanks for your welcome


----------

